# !!! PDR 1878 Reserva Dominicana Capa Oscura



## rahbass (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi Guy’s,
I wanted to let you all know about a new limited release for the holidays. It’s the PDR 1878 Reserva Dominicana Capa Oscura. 

I’m only releasing 1,500 to 2,000 boxes. You will find them only in select retailers 25 total as of now. 

Blend info:
W: Habano – Osc / DR
B: Habano / DR
F: Corojo, Habano, Criollo 98 / DR

Let me know what you all think of this new blend.
Thanks Abe




11th Avenue Liquor 
1040 SE Hawthron Blvd. 
Portland, OR 97214 
503-236-2076

82nd Ave Tobacco 
400 82ND Ave. 
Portland, OR 97216 
253-630-3646

Ace Tobacco Town 
419 W Cheltenham Ave
215-782-8055 

Broadway Cigar Co. 
1436 NE 77th 
Portland, OR 97213 
503-473-8000

Burning Leaf Cigar 
2319 S Route 59 
Plainfield, IL 60586 
815-230-5192 

Cascade Cigar & Tobacco
9691 SE 82nd Avenue 
Happy Valley, OR 97086 
503-775-5885

Cresent Springs 
535 Buttermilk Pkwy. 
Cresent Springs, KY 41017 
859-426-5545 

Emerson's Cigars 
116 Granby Street 
Norfolk, VA 23510 
757-624-1520

Habana Premuium Cigar 
1645 Central Ave. 
Albany, NY 12205 
518-482-1351

Havana Humidor 
12749 S Dixie Highway 
Pinecrest, FL 33156 
786-229-4568

Kirsten Pipe Company 
1900 W Nickerson #112 
Seattle, Wa 98119 
518-482-1351

Kremer's 
401 E Jefferson St. 
Louisville, KY 40202 
502-584-3332

Lil' Brown Smoke Shack 
3201 Goodman Rd. 
Yakima, WA 98903 

509-575-1903
Mission Pipe Inc. 
4001-4 Santa Rita Rd 
Pleasanton, CA 94566 
925-463-0100

Outland Int. Inc. 
14815 John J Delaney Dr. #160 
Charlotte, NC 28277 
704-575-7345

Perfect Blend 
729 E Olive Ave. 
Fresno, CA 93728 
559-486-0400

Smokey Joe's Cigar Lounge
4411 Pacific Hwy E 
Fife, WA 98424 
(253) 922-0430

Smokin Joes -NH 
100 River Rd. 
Hudson, NH 03051 
603-889-0500

The Party Source 
95 Riviera Drive 
Believue, KY 41073 
859-291-4007

Thunderbird Trading Post
7121 Waller Road East
Tacoma, WA 98443
(253) 531-9595

Tim's Great Cigars 
23830 NE Halsey 
Wood Village, OR 97060 
503-665-2723

Top Shelf Cigars 
4013 Shippack Pike 
Shippack Vilg, PA 19474 
610-584-9588

Treasure Valley 
132 E Idaho 
Meridan, ID 83642 
208-898-1419

Wilsonville Liquor 
29955 SW Boones Ferry #H-2 
Wilsonville, OR 97070 
503-665-2723


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Abe. Are these in the store now? If they are I will get one and let you know what my thoughts are. Like the habano wrapper/binder idea with this cigar.

I hope it is better than the medium bodied PDR 1878 Cubano Especial Capa Madura that looked to be a full bodied smoke.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I smoke tons of the original 1878, one of the best cigars there is at its pricepoint. Im going to be heading down to Habana Premium today if I can get some of the Dominicana.


----------



## Corona Chris (May 23, 2007)

I recently had the chance to smoke the new Oscura, and all I can say is WOW!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome smoke, richer and fuller than the OR 1878. Im getting a box this week.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

That picture makes my mouth water but with the closest B & M on the list more than a 4 hours drive I don't think I am going to satisfy my urge. Any online availability for these lovelys?


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

I have to say I am very impressed with this stick, it is full of great flavors and burns extremely well. The wrapper is impressive and the draw on them is as should be for a great cigar
I can't wait to be able to buy more of these when they are in full production this year.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

I see quite a few PDX shops on that list. Any chance of a tasting going on in town anytime soon?


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

I had one of these the other day...very tasty. Gotta get my hands on a few more.


----------



## Ol' Times Cigars (Nov 5, 2007)

We just got a shipment of these in our shop after trying them. What a smoke. The Oscuros and the Maduros are both excellent in my opinion and the y have a killer price point.


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ol' Times Cigars said:


> We just got a shipment of these in our shop after trying them. What a smoke. The Oscuros and the Maduros are both excellent in my opinion and the y have a killer price point.


I agree Jonathan sent me one and i honestly couldn't believe the price. It is an a awesome cigar at a great level. I need some more!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Smoked one of these last weekend.

Fantastic stick


----------



## Ron1369 (May 5, 2009)

I like these so much I just bought two boxes of them from Tampa Humidor at a really good price. I can't wait until they go on sale as a full production item.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

only had the cubana especial...that was amazing...i can only imagine what these are like


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

They look tasty! I wish I could pick some up.


----------

